# Nowhere Else to Turn....



## guest0000 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I'm interested in learning ninjutsu, and I have done a bit of research on the topic for about a year.  The nearest dojo is about one-hundred miles away and there aren't many similar martial arts in my area.  So far, my experience is limited in that Ihave only had access to books on the topic, both ancient and modern.  From my experience, my interest is in all of ninjutsu but mainly in the motions used for traversing land with it such as rolling, jumping, and various forms of aruki.  Based on this, would you recommend training in a similar martial art and then making the switch laterin my life when I have the resources to do so, to stick with the books and bide my time, or just give up entirely?  And as a side note, I probably will not go with the last option.
Thanks,

guest0000


----------



## jezr74 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi Guest, welcome to the forum.

What do you have available around you within your preferred travel range? Maybe some background on yourself ie. age, past MA experience etc. or better yet introduce yourself in the Meet & Greet section.


----------



## dancingalone (Mar 9, 2015)

If you really, really have your heart set on one martial art (Bujinkan specifically? there are differences among the various legitimate 'ninjutsu' groups), I'd suggest just training yourself physically and getting in the best shape possible while improving your financial situation (education & career growth).  This will set you up to moving to a place that does offers a legitimate training option (books and videos aren't). 

I wouldn't bother training another martial art - you'll learn technique that are correct for the MA you are in but may produce conflict with the Bujinkan material later on.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 9, 2015)

If you're more interested in learning to cover ground than the combative side of things, why not just look into a parkour (free running) class?


----------



## guest0000 (Mar 10, 2015)

_jezr74_ _dancingalone_ and _jks9199_,

Thank you all for your help and support.  I apologize, but I can't give anymore information, as it is the internet.  As to the parkour/free-running aspect, I do do some of that on my own time.  I believe that I will take the advice of _dancingalone_ pertaining to biding my time.  Thanks for your help, and I wish you all luck in your own respective training.
Thanks again,

guest0000


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 11, 2015)

dancingalone has a point, but I am more of the opinion that no martial arts training, if the teacher is good, will be wasted.  I might be more inclined to agree if you wanted to take two very different arts at the same time.  But if you are unable to take what you want, why not get used to the necessary discipline and physical requirements of another MA while you are waiting.  Just my 2 cents.


----------

